# الهيدرولوجيا والجيولوجيا التطبيقية والجيوفيزياء أيها أختار



## حسن الأديب (23 أغسطس 2008)

أنا طالب جيولوجيا ومخير بين ثلاث أختصاصات وهي الهيدرولوجيا والجيولوجيا التطبيقية والجيوفيزياء فأيها أختار


----------



## احمد محمد عبودي (23 أغسطس 2008)

انا من وجهة نظري هفضل الجيوفيزياء لانه علم هام جدا ومطلوب في تخصصات البترول والمناجم

ولكن اسال ناس كتير وربنا يوفقك باذن الله.


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (27 أغسطس 2008)

*الجيوفيزياء*


----------



## مهند أدهم (28 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم :

أخي حسن , أنا طالب في السنة الرابعة في كلية العلوم بجامعة دمشق واختصاصي هو الهيدروجيولوجيا .
من وجهة نظري أن هذه الاختصاصات الثلاثة التي ذكرتها هامة جداً ومطلوبة لكن لدي بعض الملاحظات :

- اختيارك للجيوفيزياء يتطلب منك أساساً جيداً في الرياضيات والفيزياء وهو في نفس الوقت يتيح لك فرص 
عمل ممتازة وأجوراً مرتفعة في مجالات النفط والثروات المعدنية , كما أنه يتيح لك فرصة العمل الخاص في 
التنقيب عن المياه إذا كانت لديك إمكانية شراء الجهاز المخصص لذلك , وهو يتيح لك أيضاً التخصص في علم
الزلازل الذي يعد علماً هاماً جداً و المختصون فيه في بلادنا يعدون على الأصابع .

- الجيولوجيا التطبيقية هي في نظري الجيولوجيا الحقيقية , دراستها تحتاج إلى قدرة جيدة على حفظ المعلومات
كما أنها تحتاج إلى عقل قادر على التحليل والتفسير والاستنتاج , وعندما تتعمق في دراستها بعد أن يصبح لديك
الأساس اللازم تجد أمامك ( على خلاف الكثير من الاختصاصات الأخرى ) حيزاً واسعاً لتكوين رؤيتك الخاصة وإبداء رأيك المستقل بكثير من المسائل والظواهر التي قد تصادفك فيها وخاصة في مجالات علم الترسيب والجيولوجيا الحقلية , الجيولوجيا التطبيقية في نفس الوقت تفتح لك أبواب العمل في مجال النفط و التنقيب عن الثروات الباطنية .

- يعتقد الكثيرن خطأً أن مهمة الهيدرو جيولوجي هي التنقيب عن المياه إلا أنه حقيقة فإن هذهمن مهام الجيوفيزيائي ,
أما الهيدروجيوجي فمهمته:

- إدارة الموارد المائية .
- دراسة تلوث المياه الجوفية و حل مشكلاته 
- دراسة حركة المياه الجوفية 
- حساب الموازنة المائية للأحواض الهيدرولوجية .
- تحديد مناطق الأمل لوجود المياه الجوفية في منطقة الدراسة قبل الاستعانة بالجيوفيزيائي للقيام بالتنقيب التفصيلي.
- تحديد المناطق المحتملة لأقامة المشاريع المائية 
- تحديد المواقع المناسبة لمكبات النفايات , و الصرف الصحي لتلافي تأثيراتها على المياه الجوفية .

- إن المشاكل التي تحلها الهيدروجيولوجيا تعد من أهم المشاكل التي تواجه الدول والحكومات في الوقت الراهن
وهو مايزيد الحاجة إلى وجود مختصين في هذا المجال .

- إذا كنت ترغب بمتابعة الدراسات العليا فأنصحك بالجيولوجيا الطبيقية أو الهيدروجيولوجيا , وخاصة في مجال
التلوث والدراسات البيئية بالنسبة للهيدروجيولوجيا . 

- وأخيراً مهما كان خيارك فأنصحك بما يلي :
- التركيز بشكل كبير على دراسة اللغة الإنكليزية .
- اتباع دورات في مجال البرمجة , النمذجة الرقمية , برامج نظم المعلومات الجغرافية Gis , برامج تحليل 
وتفسير الصور الفضائية .
- وفي النهاية أتمنا لك النجاح والتوفيق في دراستك و عملك مهما كان المجال الذي تختاره .

مع تحياتي ...................... مهند أدهم .


----------



## almashraee (27 مايو 2009)

dear hassen aladeeb
I would like to tell you some important things about the three
Options are very important but you see your self direction , so I think geophysical subject is the most interesting because It is professional of the other subjects .


----------



## abdelaliali (17 سبتمبر 2010)

geophysique ​


----------



## مهندس جيوفيزيائي (6 أكتوبر 2010)

جيوفيزياء انا جيوفيزيائي والحمد لله اني تخصصت جيوفيزياء


----------



## عبدالرحمن جمل (26 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم أخي.أنا من سوريا بدرس جيولوجيا وأنا هلأ سنة تانية عم بدرس بالجامعة وباقي كم شهر لحتى قرر شوبدي أتخصص فاأنا محتار بين التطبيقية والجيوفيزياء.وهل التطبيقية سيئة بالنسبة لشركات البترول مثلا مثل شركة أرامكو؟وبمكم بالمية تنصحني بالجيوفيزياء وبكم بالمية تنصحني بالتطبيقية وبكون ممنونك كتير.وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## عبدالرحمن جمل (27 مارس 2013)

ياشباب بتمنى تساعدوني هاد أيميلي [email protected] وشكرا


----------



## عبدالرحمن جمل (29 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم أخي هاني.


----------



## عبدالرحمن جمل (29 مارس 2013)

أخي هاني ممكن ترد علي؟أذا مومشغول طبعا


----------



## geofarid (26 مايو 2013)

Je vous propose la geologie aplliquee par ce qu'il regroupe tous les domaines ,,Bon courage


----------

